# Petition for Colorado EMS licence plates?



## tbalcome (Nov 10, 2009)

Has any certified Colorado EMT's though about wanting to have our own EMS licence plates? Something simple like Blue plate with star of like like the Firefighter plates?


----------



## Summit (Nov 10, 2009)

I like the idea since we already have 29845928759832759827986572986743 flavors of license plates in the state.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 10, 2009)

Been trying to figure out what I could do to get a set going in WA. They have them for fire/dispatch/military and police memorial but nothing for emts.


----------



## WarDance (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree that CO does have a license plate for just about everything else.  Might as well get an EMS one!


----------



## mct601 (Nov 10, 2009)

Mississippi has them for colleges (almost all in the region), fire, police, nurses, military, veterans, FREEMASONS, even NASCAR along with many others. yet I have yet to see any EMS. it'd be nice to just have a plate like our professional firefighters except with a star of life to the side that said "EMT" or "emergency medical technician" somewhere on it

there's about the same as below








However I got to noticing our ambulances don't even have their own plates. Its pretty much a personalized plate that says "AM" to the left and the number to the right. It's no different than the personalized plate on my car, where as other emergency vehicles get government or official plates.


----------



## Deltachange (Nov 13, 2009)

I would love to have a Colorado EMS plate. A way to show pride without being whackerish, and also just a nice thing to have.


----------



## resq330 (Nov 13, 2009)

This is what ours looks like.  Pretty basic.  I have these as personal tags but have my radio number "330" on them.  The one shown is just a standard issue RS tag.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 13, 2009)

What benefit would you gain for an EMS License Plate? Do you want the recognition? How would you like to work out elibility? Duty to Act?


hehe... I just have to include this... and no, I dont live in VA.


----------



## Summit (Nov 13, 2009)

In CO, there is no duty to act unless on duty.

Eligibility ought to be CO EMT-B or higher presently employed or a current volunteer with an emergency service in CO.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 13, 2009)

emt.dan said:


> What benefit would you gain for an EMS License Plate? Do you want the recognition? How would you like to work out elibility? Duty to Act?
> 
> 
> hehe... I just have to include this... and no, I dont live in VA.



We dont have duty to act in my area either.

Why is it ok for fire, leo and military to have license plates but not ems? Why are they allowed pride in their service but ems isn't?


----------



## Luno (Nov 13, 2009)

There's a way to get it done in WA, the problem is it has to be proposed by an organization, hence IAFF and LEM plates.  If there was an organization of EMTs, for example... NAEMT or something like that, an application might fly...


----------



## bunkie (Nov 13, 2009)

Luno said:


> There's a way to get it done in WA, the problem is it has to be proposed by an organization, hence IAFF and LEM plates.  If there was an organization of EMTs, for example... NAEMT or something like that, an application might fly...



You part of that group?


----------



## denverfiremedic (Nov 14, 2009)

SERIOUSLY!!!! WHAT DO YOU NEED EMS PLATES FOR??? NO ONE CARES IF YOUR AN EMT!! YOU HAVE NO REASON TO HAVE A SPECIAL LICENSE PLATE:excl:


----------



## Summit (Nov 14, 2009)

denverfiremedic said:


> SERIOUSLY!!!! WHAT DO YOU NEED EMS PLATES FOR??? NO ONE CARES IF YOUR AN EMT!! YOU HAVE NO REASON TO HAVE A SPECIAL LICENSE PLATE:excl:



Why do all your FF buddies have FF plates?


----------



## Summit (Nov 14, 2009)

There's over *SEVENTY different types of customized plates in Colorado*, including these:





If you don't think the normal state plate is pretty enough.





A private Jesuit school










NORAD is defunct





You don't have to be a member of the 10th... the 10th isn't even in Colorado anymore!





Boy Scouts are OK... no EMTs though!





GO FOOTBALL! NO EMS!





HOORAY DOGS! NO EMTS!





My ancestors invented pasta!





LOOK! I'm A FIREFIGHTER! Not an EMT!

I don't see you butthurt over those other plates. Why don't you tell all your FF buddies to get rid of their FF plates before you tell EMS people not to have a plate too.

All you have to do is get enough people to sign a petition, have your local representative sponsor it, and CO will make you a plate. If enough people buy them, the state will keep making them. It is a revenue generator.


----------



## denverfiremedic (Nov 14, 2009)

summit said:


> there's over *seventy different types of customized plates in colorado*, including these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have fire fighter plates... Im a fire fighter ! If they make an emt plate then every person around is going to have one, so taking a six month class or less you should have a license plate? No!


----------



## kd7emt (Nov 14, 2009)

In case anyone was unclear, Denverfiremedic is opposed to EMT license plates.


----------



## denverfiremedic (Nov 14, 2009)

kd7emt said:


> In case anyone was unclear, Denverfiremedic is opposed to EMT license plates.



I dont care , I actually think 90% of those plates are pretty dumb so whats one more to the list


----------



## WarDance (Nov 14, 2009)

Summit forgot the most important plate of them all:


----------



## Vizior (Nov 14, 2009)

denverfiremedic said:


> i have fire fighter plates... Im a fire fighter ! If they make an emt plate then every person around is going to have one, so taking a six month class or less you should have a license plate? No!



But the 86-Hour Firefighter Course is such an honor that they "deserve" a license plate?

Personally, I think they are all kind of dumb in general, but if you want one have at it.  I just don't see how becoming a firefighter is a much greater accomplishment than becoming an EMT.


----------



## Summit (Nov 15, 2009)

denverfiremedic said:


> i have fire fighter plates... Im a fire fighter ! If they make an emt plate then every person around is going to have one, so taking a six month class or less you should have a license plate? No!



OH NO! YOU MIGHT FEEL LESS SPECIAL! Hypocrite.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 15, 2009)

hey summit, think they'll charge me extra to get one that reads XXX? Seems to be a colorado fav. :lol:


----------



## Beulah19 (Nov 19, 2009)

If you care, it only takes 3000 signatures.  Here is the link to the site with the instructions: 

http://www.sos.state.co.us/CCR/Rule...cName=GROUP SPECIAL LICENSE PLATES&version=27

It appears to be no big deal, it just needs someone who cares enogh to do the work....


----------



## JeffDHMC (Jan 3, 2010)

FYI, in the City and County, the FF plates may not be all that helpful.


----------



## EMT (Jan 12, 2010)

tbalcome said:


> Has any certified Colorado EMT's though about wanting to have our own EMS licence plates? Something simple like Blue plate with star of like like the Firefighter plates?



Thats a bummer, our corp. gets plates after we get our CPR cert. We don't even need to be EMTs!


----------



## tbalcome (Jan 13, 2010)

*Colorado Guys*

Maybe a few of us can work on getting the petition done?


----------



## Velosprocket (Feb 6, 2010)

I would sign a petition for the plates!


----------



## tbalcome (Mar 23, 2010)

denverfiremedic said:


> i have fire fighter plates... Im a fire fighter ! If they make an emt plate then every person around is going to have one, so taking a six month class or less you should have a license plate? No!



Denver is so special that they need their own plate that differs from the rest of the state firefighter plates! 

And as far as training to qualify most red firefghter plates belong to volley firefighter's that hold a FR card and no FF1 cert! I got my Red Firefighter plates when I was a 17 years old as a cadet for the dept. So how does that make me less able to do the job now that I have EMT-B and all the extra's then before?


----------



## Medic29 (Mar 28, 2012)

denverfiremedic said:


> i have fire fighter plates... Im a fire fighter ! If they make an emt plate then every person around is going to have one, so taking a six month class or less you should have a license plate? No!



6 months is a decent time frame to become a basic. I did mine in a month so 6mo to me seems pretty thorough. DP has their P-School done in 6 months also. You're statement here makes it sound like you think EMS people are worthless and we don't deserve plates because they're so many of us. But the people who took that 6mo course...well they can try to save your life someday. There are more miltary members in CO then firefighters. They have a plate. Should they not be allowed because so many of them around...who did their basic training in 3-6 months?



Note: I added to this thread cause I felt necessary to get my point out and to find out where this petition is. I come from Iowa where we had plates and was disappointed when CO doesn't offer them. I'd like to see/sign it but the link provided didn't work.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2012)

Vizior said:


> But the 86-Hour Firefighter Course is such an honor that they "deserve" a license plate?
> 
> Personally, I think they are all kind of dumb in general, but if you want one have at it.  I just don't see how becoming a firefighter is a much greater accomplishment than becoming an EMT.



I'm pretty sure you have to be associated with a department to get the plates... Here in NV that's how it is at least. Also their immediate family members can get the plates as well. 

If you're looking for "professional courtesy" from PD/SO/HP when you are speeding and get pulled over, that's ridiculous. I'm not saying that's what you are looking for but it's the first thing that comes to mind when talking about EMS license plates. With that said I did get pulled over on my way home from work once in my uniform, and wasn't issued a citation for the simple fact that I was in uniform. Was it right? No. Was I going to argue about it? Absolutely not, but I also didn't go out of my way to make it known that I work in public safety. 

Personally I have no interest in advertising the fact that I'm an EMT or Paramedic but that's just me. If you want it more power to you but I guarantee my partner and I would have a field day if we ever saw an EMS plate but that's just how we work, no one is safe from us making fun of you in the privacy of our ambulance. 

Change doesn't happen by sitting around and talking about it, it happens from people taking action. If you really want an EMS license plate that bad get out there and start getting signatures. 

Denver Paramedics P-school finishes their didactic in 6-9 months depending on which program you are in. You still have clinical hours and an Internship to complete before you can sit for the national exam. 

Please don't bring the military into this. They make huge sacrifices for our country and deserve respect. An EMT who takes a 4-6 month course and works 3-4 12 hour shifts per week is not a comparison at all. If you are in the job for recognition and respect you are here for the complete wrong reasons.


----------

